# Fedor Emelianenko announces retirement



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> Russian mixed martial arts legend Fedor Emelianenko has announced his retirement after knocking out Brazilian veteran Pedro Rizzo.
> It took Emelianenko just 44 seconds to knock out Brazilian veteran Pedro Rizzo on Thursday, putting him on the ground with a serious of punches and then finishing with more strikes to the head.
> "I think it is time I quit," Emelianenko said.
> "My family influenced my decision. My daughters are growing without me, that's why it's time to leave."
> ...


a lot of people talk shit today, but there goes a great fighter.






source


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Fair play to him retiring to spend more time with his family. But he should've done it before the Strikeforce fights, could've saved face there! Still...did have some awesome fights.

At least he went out on a higher note than most MMA vets.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

True legend right there, Fedor is one of few fighters i can honestly say never put on a boring fight. He is an all time great and will be miss.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

One of, if not the most humble guy in the sport as well. Glad he got this win to go out on, it wouldn't be right otherwise.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I think he just unleashed his frustration on poor Rizzo. He also just showed how much farther up he's in the food chain from his contemporaries. He's in top form still and can easily compete in the upper echelons of the sport. 

Oh well...long live "The Emperor."


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Sucks to see him go because I still think he had something to offer but he knows what's best for him. Great fighter and true legend.

It's just a real shame as far as what could have been though, I would have loved to seen Lesnar/Fedor post UFC 100 not just because of the actual fight but what it could have done for the sport in general. That to me will always be the biggest fight that never happened.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Very sad to hear this


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Amazing fighter, amazing guy, glad he is doing what he wants.

He will always be a legend.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Cannot say I'm sad or shocked to hear this, it is probably time. He's another member of the old guard to hang them up. Doesn't matter what anyone thinks of him or any of the guys from that era tbh the sport owes all of those guys a debt. 

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Legend.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Great timing, get a win and know when to hang em up. Fedor is a legend.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

It's not only a win. The way he fought and won, he leaves with a glimpse of his old form, making you want to see more of it. After the Werdum fight this is probably the best way to say good bye.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Even though he mentions he won't consider "fancy offers." What if M-1 knowing how greedy they are, work out some kind of an arrangement down the line with UFC. If Cain loses that puts the HW division in a tailspin cuz that leaves Alistair who's dealing with his own issues at the moment as the only contender. 

So I thought of an interesting ploy on the Russians part. Maybe this is their play...their only chess move if you will. After all they are Russians. 

Theoretically speaking say JDS beats Cain, Overeem, Travis, and whoever within a span of a year. Fedor could enter the picture and who would complain. I mean one million + PPVs is nothing for the UFC, but a lot for a fighter who will most likely never again see that kind of money. He's still young at 35 years old with a young family. 

Sure I know it's a long shot, but you never know in this biz.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> I mean one million + PPVs is nothing for the UFC, but a lot for a fighter who will most likely never again see that kind of money. He's still young at 35 years old with a young family.


Money may be Finkelstein's/M-1's primary objective, but I don't have the impression that it's also Emelianenko's. He's made enough money to make a decent living in his small Russian town for the rest of his life. You don't see him driving expensive cars, showing expensive jewelry, a big mansion with lots of expensive high tech. He just doesn't seem to be that kind of guy. For some people, money is not all


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Even though he mentions he won't consider "fancy offers." What if M-1 knowing how greedy they are, work out some kind of an arrangement down the line with UFC. If Cain loses that puts the HW division in a tailspin cuz that leaves Alistair who's dealing with his own issues at the moment as the only contender.
> 
> So I thought of an interesting ploy on the Russians part. Maybe this is their play...their only chess move if you will. After all they are Russians.
> 
> ...


yeah he will be back for a big money fight at some point surely


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Really hoped to see him in the UFC even now that he is past his prime.

One of the greats!!!!


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

What a record. I don't think many people will ever accomplish as much as he did inside and outside of MMA. Glad he went out on a high note.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Fighter and legend, thank you for all the great years of fights, you will be missed and remembered as one of the greatest ever.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Anyone Russian here? If so can you explain why Putin has been to many Fedor's fight and seems to be close with M1?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

marcthegame said:


> Anyone Russian here? If so can you explain why Putin has been to many Fedor's fight and seems to be close with M1?


He's very good friends with Fedor. What he said, I have no idea. Probably along the lines of "being a true champion and ambassador of Russia someone I'm proud to call a fellow comrade. Also I've now appointed him as my sports minister."

Pretty neat to have your friend as the President of a nation. 

*NOTE* Putin does Judo so he loves fighting.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Sad to see him go, one of the greatest - a true legend.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...It was bound to happen soon. Rizzo isn't nothing what he was but that was a classic Fedor beatdown. He went out with a nice KO. He gave the MMA world some memorable fights we can look back on and still cheer. Fedor has a young body with a lotta miles on it. I often wonder about Rogan saying" Werdum shattered the myth surrounding Fedor". I think losing back to back played a role as well. Anywho, it's too bad Emelianenko never set foot into the Octagon. Whatever Fedor decides, he's earned it and them some. A historic run to the Pride HW belt. His fights with Big Nog were classic. 
He defended that WAMMA belt twice against 2 game competitors at the time. Add that to his 12 Russian ***** gold medals, an all around respectful guy, you have a legend...


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Brock would've beaten Fedor in his first fight. Lesnar ftw


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

RustyRenegade said:


> Brock would've beaten Fedor in his first fight. Lesnar ftw


Why are you even In this thread troll go back to watching wwe


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Goodbye Fedor, we will miss you!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

One of if not the greatest of all time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Anyone Russian here? If so can you explain why Putin has been to many Fedor's fight and seems to be close with M1?


Putin is pretty heavy into martial arts and a keen supporter of it. He was successfully competing in Judo and ***** when he was young and is an active practitioner for almost 50 years now. He has a 6th dan (6th degree black belt) in Judo and Kyokushin Karate and a "Master of Sports" rank (third highest Russian title) in *****. He even wrote a book on Judo. I don't know anything about any relations with M1. Putin probably likes Emelianenko just for being such a figurehead and ambassador for Russian martial arts all around the world.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Farewell. Always fun to watch and definitely one of the best Heavyweights and fighters of all time. It's a shame he didn't fight in the UFC but he definitely left his mark.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Legend. Pioneer. Icon.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I will always have fond memories of the days when I would teach newcomers that the baddest man in the world was a ringer for the Pillsbury Dough Boy.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

He proved that MMA was not a sport so much as it is overall an art. Though later in his career he let his management get their way in terms of money. Regardless he will always be remembered as a legend.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Not much else to say that has already been said.

I remember first watching RINGS and seeing this beast with no emotion, calculated and relentless.

Fast forward to PRIDE, it was a fans dream to watch someone like the 'Last Emperor' compete with such explosive power, skill and determination.

He always brought it, never putting on a boring fight. He is a pioneer, legend and generally humble human which brought an art form into MMA.

Here's to one of my fav fighters, you'll not only go down as one of, if not the best HW of all time... BUT potentially one of the GOAT fighters to grace our sport. :thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

He still looked pretty spectacular in his Affliction fight I think. Though he started to show how human he was against Arlovski. It went down hill when he once again looked human against Brett Rogers.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> He still looked pretty spectacular in his Affliction fight I think. Though he started to show how human he was against Arlovski. It went down hill when he once again looked human against Brett Rogers.


Yeah the Rogers fight was a rollercoaster ride for me. That knockout had me hopping up and down which rarely happens, that to me shows how special he was.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

What an end to a great career. I'm going to miss watching Fedor maul people.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well it's good that he finally called it a career before it ran it's course. The man has nothing left to prove. He's beat the best in the world and he is set for life.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I'll always have wished fedor fought overeem instead of werdum, and lost, then retired. :thumbsup:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Never has the casting punch been used to such spectacular effect. Happy retirement, posledny imperator!


----------



## Drowning Donkey (Dec 11, 2009)

The way Fedor fought and the way he always went for the kill, sets him apart from almost everybody. That and his very impressive record.

I hate the ufc sentence "baddest man on the planet". But if there ever was one, Fedor got that title.

Fedor is not only a legend. He is THE LEGEND OF MMA.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm not sure he's exactly the Legend of MMA, that is very arguable. However, he is definately a legend to be sure up there. And I agree that the UFC did not copyright the term "Baddest Man on the Planet".


----------



## Drowning Donkey (Dec 11, 2009)

No but they threw the term around like a hot potato when they were hyping up fighters that can't even take a punch....or throw one tbh.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Are we talking about guys like Kimbo Slice and Matt Serra perhaps?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Are we talking about guys like Kimbo Slice and Matt Serra perhaps?


More like lesnar


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Right, Brock Lesnar couldn't take a punch but he sure could give one. But remember there was a time he was the UFC Heavyweight Champion. Then again there are fighters who I think never should of had a belt.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Brock just didn't like getting hit. He could take a hit and in the same time he couldn't. Shame really. 

Too bad Fedor called it quits, he still had a lot to offer imo.


----------



## Don$ukh (Jan 2, 2007)

When it comes to my favorite fighters, Fedor was never really in that category for me. 
However I always did fully recognise his accomplishment and top p4p status, when he was in his prime.
I was never a big fan but will remember Fedor as one of the greatest legendary servants to MMA!!


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Right, Brock Lesnar couldn't take a punch but he sure could give one. But remember there was a time he was the UFC Heavyweight Champion. Then again there are fighters who I think never should of had a belt.


When you're afraid of getting hit, you're not in the mix for being "the baddest man on the planet".


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

There have been quite a few men like that who have been UFC champion. Unfortunately this is match making and fighters aren't always objectively picked. Brock wasn't the first and he may not be the last.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Voiceless said:


> When you're afraid of getting hit, you're not in the mix for being "the baddest man on the planet".


I wonder what people would have said about Lesnar if he'd have went on to fight Henderson, Rizzo, Munson and Ishii after losing to Cain.

I don't dislike Fedor but his fans with their, "he can do no wrong, he's the Goat and if you disagree you're a troll" mentality really chaps my ass. The dude had an impressive run and since he always looked out of shape he has this huge following of unathletic wannabes that live vicariously though his pudgy posterior.

The guy had a good run from 04-09 I guess but it's littered with cans. He literally has about 6-8 good wins and lost three in a row to fighters that were supposedly levels below him. He fought guys in his prime that even the most hardcore fan would not recognize.

If he was so great he would have done what other fighters do, come to the UFC and fight the best.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> I wonder what people would have said about Lesnar if he'd have went on to fight Henderson, Rizzo, Munson and Ishii after losing to Cain.
> 
> I don't dislike Fedor but his fans with their, "he can do no wrong, he's the Goat and if you disagree you're a troll" mentality really chaps my ass. The dude had an impressive run and since he always looked out of shape he has this huge following of unathletic wannabes that live vicariously though his pudgy posterior.
> 
> ...


Yes, Emelianenko has also some cans on his record, but still, who has a winning streak like him and 6-8 good wins in it¿ With 8 good wins he has as many good wins as Lesnar has fights. How many good wins have Velasquez or Dos Santos¿ The Monson, Ishii and Rizzo fight don't count. At that time nobody really could consider him to be the best after losing three in a row. So those were tune up fights at best to maybe climb up the ladder again which he has fallen down with his losses. And it's not only about winning, but also about attitude. Emelianenko was in trouble a couple of times, but always fought back. Lesnar on the other hand crumbled, once he got hit. So you may debate about how good Emelianenko really was. Lesnar on the other hand may be a top choice for "the biggest bully on the planet", but he certainly is not in the mix for being "the baddest man on the planet".


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

A lot of people who criticize him about the end of his career forget his domination. Putting a win streak for as long as he did isn't easy. He was the number one ranked fighter for years.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Nice HL, need to spread the love first.


----------



## joh2141 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thank God there's a thread about this here. I was always disturbed no one seemed to even notice Fedor retiring.

In my opinion, one of the best MMA had to offer. Such a sad thing to see him retire. Pride FC was amazing too.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Why wouldn't there be a thread about this? Fedor was one of the best MMA fighters ever. His retirement didn't go unnoticed in the MMA community.


----------



## joh2141 (Jul 5, 2012)

kantowrestler said:


> Why wouldn't there be a thread about this? Fedor was one of the best MMA fighters ever. His retirement didn't go unnoticed in the MMA community.


The one I just came from gave him no credit whatsoever. But thank God. Fedor is my favorite.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

joh2141 said:


> The one I just came from gave him no credit whatsoever. But thank God. Fedor is my favorite.


Welcome to this forum then. Fedor shall be missed.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, he will most definately be missed to be sure. Hopefully he'll still be involved in MMA to some capacity. Considering he's a part owner for M-1 Global I think that'a actually possible.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Third greatest MMA fighter of all time behind Silva and GSP. Glad to see him not go out on the bottom.


----------



## joh2141 (Jul 5, 2012)

Rastaman said:


> Third greatest MMA fighter of all time behind Silva and GSP. Glad to see him not go out on the bottom.


I still believe Fedor is the best altho mad respect to both Silva and GSP


----------



## Stockton902 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Glad he went out with a win on his record.*


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Unlike that of Tito Ortiz who just retired with a loss on his record.


----------



## joh2141 (Jul 5, 2012)

Stockton902 said:


> *Glad he went out with a win on his record.*


Amen, and as you can see from the crowd, Vladimir Putin was pleased.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Sure. As a fellow ***** practitioner and leader of Fatherland.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Honestly Fedor will be the best fighter to ever live for 1 reason. 

He would fight the fight anywhere. It didn't matter if u were a K1 striker, he would strike with you. If you were a wrestler, he would submit you. If you were a BJJ fighter he would follow you to the ground. He wasn't scared to lose, he beat fighters at their strengths. Thats what is what makes him the greatest to ever live. 

Silva wont go to the ground against BJJ guys. GSP strikes wrestlers and wrestles strikers. 

The only person in the sport right now that can surpass him is Jon Jones.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> Honestly Fedor will be the best fighter to ever live for 1 reason.
> 
> He would fight the fight anywhere. It didn't matter if u were a K1 striker, he would strike with you. If you were a wrestler, he would submit you. If you were a BJJ fighter he would follow you to the ground. He wasn't scared to lose, he beat fighters at their strengths. Thats what is what makes him the greatest to ever live.
> 
> ...


How does being dumb make you a better fighter?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't think it does.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

osmium said:


> How does being dumb make you a better fighter?


Thats not what im saying. I am saying he was truely the essence of what a fighter should be. Going for the finish standing or on the ground. Thats what made him such a great watch. He was fearless.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That he definately was. The man rarely went to decision wins to say the least. No matter what happened he went in for the win.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> I don't think it does.


Isn't that interdasting?


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Want to make something clear,

I am not saying there is anything wrong with fighting a smart fight. I appreciate GSP's style and I love watching silva fight also. I am just saying i think fedor's style is the most entertaining to watch and he is the best at his style.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well he was the best until he lost three in a row to two top heavyweights and a light heavyweight. But for me his reign leading up to those losses is what counts. People always point towards the end.


----------

